# Worst Case Scenario



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have crowed about the assorted Zombie Flicks from the *Re-Animator* series to the as yet unseen on American shores *Shaun of the Dead.* Add one more to that flick that I believe is going to be a winner: *Worse Case Scenario.*

Not a whole lot is really known about this flick accept that it has the backing of Brian Yuzna ( *Re-Animator series, Castle Freak* ) and is about Nazi Zombies. Could definitely be worth a gander. I hope that this movie,*Day of the Dead: Contagium, * Romero's *Diamond Dead, * and the recently announced *Return of the Living Dead: Necropolis* and *Return of the Living Dead: Rave From the Grave* continue the bolstering of the genre so recently given a shot in the arm by such films as the re-telling of *Dawn of the Dead* and to a lesser degree *28 Days Later,* has.

Here's the link for what I think is going to be another home run for the Horror Genre: http://gorehoundinc.com/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nazi Zombies? Shock Waves anyone?

Yuzna's record is kinda shoddy IMO, so I don't really look forward to much of anything he's involved with. The movie he directed named _Faust_ sucked hard, and that's left a bitter taste in my mouth. Plus he's responsible for the worst Return of the Living Dead movie.

I think we've just hit the zombie movie plateau with the release of Dawn of the Dead. From here on it will be like the mid to late 80's where 8,000,000 bad zombie movies hit the shelves.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

While I totally agree with your assessment of *Faust,* Z, I have to disagree with you on ROTLD III. Granted, it was slow in places, but it took Romero's more serious approach to the genre than did it's previous two predecessors, and kept with the flesh devouring as opposed to the whole thing about "BRRRRAAAAAIIINNSSSSS!!!" It took me a bit, but in the end it grew on me, and I believe it's a better film than say, *Day of the Dead.* At least I liked SOME of the characters in the former film. In Romero's third installment, I just couldn't wait for the majority of the characters (Especially Rhodes and his men) to buy the Monkey Farm. Not saying I disliked "Day" I just thought ROTLD III was a better film, if only slightly.

I almost forgot *Resident Evil: Apocalypse.* I believe the first one was panned unjustly by many. I am anxiously awaiting its sequel. I just hope Z is wrong in his opinion that the Zombie franchise has peaked with *Dawn of the Dead.* I believe that it was only the beginning in a long line of greatness.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow! It has been over a year and a half since we've heard anything from me or anyone else about this. In many circles, this is not a good sign. However, a new teaser has made its way onto the site after many setbacks. To me, it looks like a *Marilyn Manson* video back when he released _Antichrist Superstar._ The link is the same and when you click onto the WCS logo and get into the site click onto CGI Promo at the top of the page. It might take a minute or two to load, so you have to be patient. Who knows that maybe in another two years there will be an actual trailer, and maybe by 2010 we might actually see the damn thing.


----------

